
Html5shiv and Serving Content From Code Repositories - DanielRibeiro
http://zoompf.com/blog/2012/05/html5shiv-and-serving-content-from-code-repositories
======
r4vik
Controversial but I'm going to say it anyway,

if my site looks messed up in IE I feel bad for you son

so I copy&pasted html5shiv.

I've never tested it in IE, if it works for you then cool.

If it doesn't or is slow. Well install another browser, I tried.

------
minikomi
Let's not forget the infamous Crockford alert..
<http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/12/10/crockford-alert/>

------
rickette
You wouldn't believe how many times I've seen people serve 3rd party resources
from source code repositories or other non-CDN locations.

Take for instance Twitter Bootstrap. Many people used to include
"[http://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/bootstrap.cs...](http://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/bootstrap.css).
Hell, the old Bootstrap site even suggested this approach by making it easy to
copy/paste this url into your site. Luckily Bootstrap 2.0 improved on this by
requiring a zip download.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
What we need is GitHub CDN, or something like that. An open CDN for JS.

~~~
redslazer
Cloudflare has an open CDN at <http://www.cdnjs.com/> that hosts a ton of
popular and not so popular js libraries. The link for html5shiv is
<http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/html5shiv/r29/html5.js>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, that's exactly what I meant! :)

------
jqueryin
I serve content from my own repository for my Turntable.FM chrome extension.
Since the bulk of the code is JS, I just dynamically load the file from the
github repo. What's great about this method is the ability to update _most_
parts of the plugin without needing to repackage the extension and upload back
to the store. I work off separate branches for my local testing and updates
and then merge into master when it's ready for showtime.

~~~
redslazer
So your users have to keep downloading the file? Isnt that sort of inefficient
considering the point of a plugin which is meant to be stored locally?

